# Power Pole - Protect HPU from vibrations?



## Platticus (May 21, 2018)

I just installed my Power-Pole and placed the HPU under the center console. The insulated box under the console seat sticks a bit into the console, so there's a flat surface formed by the aft-most side of the box. I attached the pump bracket to this surface with thru-bolts. The picture below is from the front seat, looking towards the stern through the console.









My question is this: There is about a .25" gap between the bottom of the pump reservoir and the top of the flat surface with the bracket on it. Should I put anything under it to cushion it from any shock or vibration? I'm probably overthinking things, but the way the bracket is engineered, I fear the weight of the pump and fluid pulling up on the 2 forward-most bolts and cracking the fiberglass. If the material were bit thicker, I wouldn't give it a second thought. For what it's worth, there currently isn't any movement in the material, but I'm just wondering if there will be when I get out on the water. Thanks!


----------



## backbone (Jan 4, 2016)

Mine has been fine like that for 4 years now. I don’t think it will be a problem.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

I stuff a shop towel under mine. It does double duty of supporting the reservoir and sopping up the constantly leaking fluid. Been that way for several years now; I just swap towels and add fluid every 4th or 5th trip.


----------



## SkimmerSkiffer (3 mo ago)

SomaliPirate said:


> I stuff a shop towel under mine. It does double duty of supporting the reservoir and sopping up the constantly leaking fluid. Been that way for several years now; I just swap towels and add fluid every 4th or 5th trip.


Mines brand new and leaks… wtf


----------

